

Show HN: My HTML5 animation app now supports WebGL - pavlov
http://radiapp.com/whats_new_in_v090.php

======
pavlov
Hi all,

this is a new release of my HTML5 animation app for the Mac. Radi is oriented
towards canvas animation and video rendering capabilities.

In this release, it's getting on the WebGL action: you can now apply filters
to Canvas and Video elements and have them render in realtime in the browser
using WebGL shaders.

You don't need to write those shaders manually either -- Radi includes a node-
based effect editing environment that's completely visual, so building filters
is a drag'n'drop affair.

Here are some demos:

<http://radiapp.com/webgl>

~~~
codedivine
Very cool! About your video demo, you should mention on the page that it is
not just a pre-rendered video, but actually THE live demo itself :D

Took me a while to realize that you can actually apply effects to the video
element!

